# Startproblem mit Kaspersky internet security 2013



## Brillo17 (19. Januar 2013)

hallo
habe mein Kaspersky internet security 2012 deinstalliert und dann die neue version 2013 installiert mit allen updates in der e version und aktiviert.
Beim start braucht kaspersky 2013 min 10 sec nachdem der desktop erscheint bis er startet, heißt in der Taskleiste erscheint. Bei der 2012er version war er immer sofort beim erscheinen des Desktop aktiv. Im Netzwerkmonitor ist auch nicht ersichtlich das die Desktopgadgets schon daten zur aktualisierung aus dem Netz geholt haben, also ist KIS 2013 nach aufbau der internetverbindung aktiv, also sicherheit ist da keine!
Habe auch die option zum freigeben der resourcen beim systemstart deaktiviert, aber keine veränderung!
habe win7 mit ssd. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Danke für jede Hilfe.

Brillo17


----------



## Dartwurst (19. Januar 2013)

Das Problem hat mich mit der KIS 2013 auch ereilt. Mit der 2012 Version hatte ich sofort nach dem Desktop erscheinen Zugriff auf meine Programme. Jetzt kommt es mir so vor als ob KIS erst mein System scannt bevor ich ein Programm starten kann. Kaspersky selbst kann ich sofort starten. Installiert ist es bei mir auf einer Samsung 830/256GB.


----------



## Brillo17 (19. Januar 2013)

Bei mir ist es auf einer Crucial m4 128GB.


----------



## pedi (19. Januar 2013)

Massive Startprobleme nach Update KIS 2013 (Problem: Aktivitätsmonitor) - Kaspersky Lab Forum

viel spass beim lesen.


----------



## Brillo17 (20. Januar 2013)

pedi schrieb:


> Massive Startprobleme nach Update KIS 2013 (Problem: Aktivitätsmonitor) - Kaspersky Lab Forum



Danke für den Link.

Nachdem ich mich durch diese 34 Seiten gekämpft habe, ist die Schlußfolgerung: Man kann nur hoffen und warten, auf ein neues Update!
Oder die 2012 Version installieren, oder aber auch den Aktivitätsmonitor deaktivieren (da hat man halt nur noch minimalen Schutz)


----------

